# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ρεθυμνιακή [Cretan ferries]

## vinman

Ένα ταξίδι ακόμα...στο παρελθόν....
1990,το διαφημιστικό έντυπο της Ρεθυμνιακής....
Αξίζει να διαβάσετε τι γράφει μέσα ο κ.Καυκάλας Μιχάλης στη δεύτερη σελίδα του εντύπου...





Πόσο διαφορετικά είναι τα πράγματα 18 χρόνια μετά...

----------


## vinman

Για συνέχει φυλλάδιο της Ρεθυμνιακής ως Cretan ferries πλέον,και με το Πρέβελη (η ΑΝΕΚ το ονομάζει Πρέβελης) να πλαισιώνει το Αρκάδι.. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13126

----------


## vinman

Φυλλάδιο της Ρεθυμνιακής με το Νέαρχος


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13955

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13956

----------


## BOBKING

βρε vinman καιρό έχουμε να ανανεώσουμε το θέμα της καλύτερης ελληνικής  εταιρίας ,ας το κάνουμε λοιπόν από το πρώτο φυλλάδιο της Ρεθυμνιακής  με το Αρκάδι στην πρώτη του μορφή όταν αγοραστικέ .....
458879-σάρωση0005.jpg

από το φυλλάδιο του 1997 .......τώρα μαζί με τον Πρέβελη 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43767


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43768
από το 1995 ..........και το αυτοκόλλητο 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43769
και οι εσωτερικοί χώροι του πλοίου ......
αρχείο λήψης.jpg

----------

